# Sling Adapter Not Turning On?



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

I got a free Sling Adapter and as you guy know my Hopper is not connected to the Internet yet.
I plugged in the sling adapter anyway but the Sling logo is not lit up. Is that because the Internet connection is not available? Or should I reset the receiver? If I reboot the Hopper, will I have to link the Hopper and Joey again?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Wait for your Internet to be connected.


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok so I plugged in my USB wifi adapter and my Hopper did nothing. Did not recognize anything and when I go to network configuration only MoCa is showing as a connection option.
How can I make my hopper find a new USB device? I have the Wifi first and then the Sling Adapter to plug in. I need help guys!


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

The Hopper does not recognize the SA. You must be connected to the internet though, once you are you can go to your Dish account and set it up with Dish Online or Remote Access. No internet....just a paper weight.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

My SA pops up a message box on the hopper when I plug it into the usb port. Then the red light turns on and I am GTG.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

wtrjock said:


> My SA pops up a message box on the hopper when I plug it into the usb port. Then the red light turns on and I am GTG.


 Are you connected to the internet?


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes...my hopper is hard wired to a switch.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

wtrjock said:


> Yes...my hopper is hard wired to a switch.


If I'm reading the OP correctly the receiver is not connected....paper weight material.


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

My problem is that the Hopper does not recognize the USB wifi adapter or the Sling Adapter...nothing it's recognizing


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

LazhilUT said:


> My problem is that the Hopper does not recognize the USB wifi adapter or the Sling Adapter...nothing it's recognizing


For those not viewing your other thread:

*http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203861

*The problem was trying to use a non-supported WiFi adapter due to being misled apparently by the installer who said you could just use whatever one you wanted.


----------

